

Acoustic Tractor Beam - scribu
http://journals.aps.org/prl/abstract/10.1103/PhysRevLett.112.174302

======
jcr
The paper, "Acoustic Tractor Beam" is also available here:

[http://eprints.soton.ac.uk/364597/1/Demore-
TractorBeam%20R2%...](http://eprints.soton.ac.uk/364597/1/Demore-
TractorBeam%20R2%20-%20Accepted.pdf)

And a slightly different version here:

[https://pdf.yt/d/8p03rq6HgDU1r-zs](https://pdf.yt/d/8p03rq6HgDU1r-zs)

